

Ask HN: 3 Artisan cheeses for 30 flat fee - collegeportalme

If i told you, for a 30 dollar flat fee we will deliver 3 artisan cheeses you will never find in your supermarket to your door, how would you feel?<p>What if i throw in hand-baked crackers?
======
anigbrowl
I would feel like walking the two blocks to my local cheese shop, although I
have to say that my local supermarkets carry a surprisingly decent selection
of specialty cheeses. Now, I'm in the bay Area which is one of the foodier
parts of the country, so you might have a market in outside of major urban
centers where the range of food choices is a lot narrower. However, there are
quite a few vendors in this space already. Gilt Taste specializes in discount
online shopping for foodies: <http://www.gilttaste.com/>

------
kaolinite
I'd go for that, though I live in the UK so I would be wary of how they were
to be transported. The hand-baked crackers would be a nice bonus too.

Maybe have a few different prices though? Not everyone would pay $30 for
cheese.

